# New Haven’s Historic Train Station Has to Get Out of Amtrak’s Way — Literally



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

https://www.sevendaysvt.com/vermont...of-amtraks-way-literally/Content?oid=32560943


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Oops....


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wrong thread OH.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Move the station to the opposite side of the tracks, 22' back, add a platform. Purchase the used property from the light industry, move their driveway farther west and eliminate the small grassy island that is there now separating their driveway.

There are also sensors that can be placed at the crossing to indicate a vehicle on the tracks. They've used them in Germany at all types of crossings for decades to alert the engineer of an obstruction on the crossing.

This isn't rocket science. It sounds to me like no one can or will, make a simple decision to save this station.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

It would probably be easier to relocate* the track...*


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

J.Albert1949 said:


> It would probably be easier to relocate* the track...*


The problem with that is there is a small "Yard" in that section 4 switches in about 1/4 of a mile or so. 3 sidings for the plant. Problem with moving it is two fold. One The light industry would want a lot of money for that "Parking lot" Two it would be too close to the road so you could never get a permit to put it there. It is all about money they do not have and I do not think that Amtrak is going to "Chip in" anything. Vermont has a act 250 so any "Wetland" can not be filled in. Look at it from google maps and you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Why is it ok for trains to pass each other at speed only several feet apart, yet this station is too close to Amtrak trains at 11 feet? Why is it the train's responsibility to see vehicle traffic at the crossing instead of the vehicle operator's responsibility to obey crossing signals? Does anyone believe a train traveling at 50 or 60 mph is going to stop in time to avoid some idiot crossing the tracks illegally? How many structures of various types across this country are within 11 feet of RR tracks? Will we be expected to move or remove them to avoid potential derailment collisions?

The argument seems ludicrous to me.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

sure hope they find a way to say that station.


----------



## VTtrainguy (Jan 18, 2019)

The so-called "wetland" preventing that station from being set back a few feet is nothing but a historic artifact. Vermont's Act 250 has been an environmentally good thing in general, but it sometimes goes a bit overboard, such as insisting a wetland is eternal, even when it no longer exists. Nothing like a bureaucrat with a mission to amplify a minor common sense deficit into a major idiocy. It goes two ways also, as Amtrak seems to prefer new and shiny over historical and quaint.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2020)

Why does everyone think we must preserve every building / piece of equipment that has outlived its original purpose? In the current discussion, the structure is too close to the road crossing and vehicular traffic is much greater than when the station was built, so it is a safety issue, as well. I've sat through enough cases where the trial lawyer representing the "victim", points out all the "safety" shortcomings created by the carrier such as...So it's a Risk Management issue also.


----------



## VTtrainguy (Jan 18, 2019)

Boris said:


> In the current discussion, the structure is too close to the road crossing and vehicular traffic is much greater than when the station was built, so it is a safety issue, as well. I've sat through enough cases where the trial lawyer representing the "victim", points out all the "safety" shortcomings created by the carrier such as...So it's a Risk Management issue also.


Good point. It's been nearly 3/4 of a century since any train rolled through New Haven at passenger speeds. OTOH, it's a historical and cultural icon near and dear to the local folks, and as Simon and Garfunkel so eloquently reminded us: "Orangutans are skeptical of changes in their cages, and the zookeeper is very fond of rum". It's all happening at the zoo.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

If the only problem is one of "visibility" of the road crossing beyond the station, a temporary solution might be to put a speed restriction on passenger trains as they approach "from the view-obstructed direction".

That is to say, perhaps a 20mph restriction over the crossing.

On the old Montrealer we had [what I recall as] a "stop, then proceed" restriction on the Central Vermont at Willimantic for one crossing there. Actually, we used to stop the engine just shy of the crossing, and go get coffee at the Dunkin' only a few steps away, time providing...! 

Doing this could get trains running until a permanent solution is made.

Trains approaching from the OTHER direction (where there is no obstructed view) could run "at track speed" approaching and passing the crossing.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

J.Albert1949 said:


> That is to say, perhaps a 20mph restriction over the crossing.


Problem solved. Give this man a medal. What a simple solution. If there really is a growth opportunity here why would they just not go with the simplest solution? Let’s say the line speed limit is 50. If you put a 25mph limit over a 1/2 mile stretch before and after it’ll probably take about 2 extra minutes. Not a big deal in my book.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

UPDATE!! It is on the move.😃😃









New Haven train depot moves to new home


A part of Vermont’s past hit the road early Wednesday morning saving it from being derailed.




www.wcax.com


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, glad they saved it. Too much of our history has been demolished. Thanks for the article.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the update, glad it was worked out.


----------

